# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  BODYBUILDING.GR - ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ Διαγωνισμός 2018: Mr Olympia History

## Polyneikos

*Εγκαινιάζουμε για το 2018 ένα μίνι διαγωνισμό σε συνεργασία με τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ με θεματολογία αυτή την φορά την ιστορία και τα στατιστικά στοιχεία του μεγαλύτερου  θεσμού του επαγγελματικού bodybuilding, το Mr Olympia.
*





> Εισαγωγικά : Η ιδέα του θεσμού:
> 
> _Από άρθρο του Joe Weider (περιοδικό FLEX, τεύχος Νοεμβρίου 2004)
> _
> *Όλα ξεκίνησαν το 1965.* Εώς τότε ήταν δύσκολο για κάποιον αθλητή να ισχυριστεί ότι ήταν ο καλύτερος των καλύτερων. 
> Υπήρχαν οι διαγωνισμοί του *Mr America* του *Mr World* και του *Mr Universe* όπου ο καθένας νικητής μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ότι ήταν ο καλύτερος αλλά για κανέναν δεν ήταν κοινώς παραδεκτό από όλους τους φίλους του αθλήματος ότι ήταν. 
> Έτσι το 1964 ο *Larry Scott* ήταν ο νικητής του Mr Universe ενώ ο *Ηarold Poole* ήταν ο νικητής του Mr America
> Ποιός όμως θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ως αδιαμφισβήτητος νικητής;
> 
> ...


Μοιραία τα φώτα της βραδυάς πέφτουν στον νικητή. 
Όμως εξίσου σημαντικοί ήταν και οι αθλητές που φτάναν μέχρι την πηγή αλλά τελικά έχαναν.



*Θέμα του διαγωνισμού*

1. Ποιοι είναι οι πρώτοι 2 runner-up σε κατάταξη με τις περισσότερες 2ες θέσεις σε Mr Οlympia ;; (Aντίπαλοι νικητές & χρονιές);


2. Ποιοι εστεμμένοι νίκησαν τους περισσότερους διεκδικητές (σε αριθμό προσώπων)

*Θα υπάρχουν 5 νικητές , με δώρο ένα προεξασκητικο Complete Pre της WARRIOLAB, προσφορά του AΘΛΗΤΗ.

*


Αν υπάρξουν παραπάνω απο 5 άτομα με σωστές απαντήσεις, θα γίνει κλήρωση.
Oι απαντήσεις που θα ληφθούν υπόψην  για τα δώρα διαγωνισμού γίνονται αποκλειστικά μέσω του συγκεκριμένου θέματος στο forum (απαιτείται εγγραφή) 

*Ο διαγωνισμός θα τρέξει από σήμερα, 5 Φεβρουαρίου εως και τις 20 Φεβρουαρίου.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Παράδειγμα στο πρώτο ερώτημα: (δεν αποτελεί απάντηση)* 

*1. Ποιοι είναι οι πρώτοι 2 runner-up σε κατάταξη με τις περισσότερες 2ες θέσεις σε Mr Οlympia ;; (Aντίπαλοι νικητές & χρονιές);*

π.χ. Ο  Harold Poole ηταν runner up* 2 φορες ,* το 1965 και το 1966 με νικητή τον  Larry Scott 

----------

*Παράδειγμα στο δεύτερο ερώτημα: (δεν αποτελεί απάντηση) 

2. Ποιοι εστεμμένοι νίκησαν τους περισσότερους διεκδικητές (σε αριθμό προσώπων) 

*π.χ. Ο Franco Columbu έχει κερδίσει 2 διαφορετικά πρόσωπα : Ken Waller ( 1976) & Chris Dickerson (1981)

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα μελη του Team μπορούν να γράψουν αλλά δεν μπορούν να συμμετέχουν για τα δώρα, προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

καλυτερος δευτεροθεσιτης τζευ κατλερ  2001 ηττα απο κολμαν 2003 παλι απο κολμαν 2004 και 2005 παλι απο κολμαν τον εβλεπε στον υπνο του ενα πραμα  :01. Razz: το 2008 απο τον ντεξτερ τζακσον το 2011 πισω απο τον χιθ ο μοναδικος στο θεσμο του ολυμπια που εχει χασει και εχει επανεκτησει τον τιτλο 

κεβιν λεβρον 1992 και 1995 πισω απο ντοριαν και 2000 και 2002 πισω απο κολμαν


δευτερο μερος 

εχουμε ισοπαλια απο πεντε

ο λι χανευ εχει κερδισει το 1984 τον μακαουι το 1985 τον μπεκλις 1986 1987 1988 τον γκασπαρυ 1989 199ο τον λαμπραντα και 1991 τον γειτς

μετα ο φιλ χιθ το 2011 τον κατλερ 2012 2013 2014 τον γκριν 2015 τον τζακσον 2016 τον ροντεν 2017 τον μπιγκ ραμμυ

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηρεμία βλέπω, θα πάρει και τα 5 Pre o βαγγαν; :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

1 ερωτημα:

1) jay cutler 6 φορες δευτερος και αν μετρησει mr olympia στην ρομη ειναι 7 φορες στην δευτερη θεση και τωρα χρονολογιες:

2001) 1) ronnie coleman
2003) 1) ronnie coleman
2004) 1) ronnie coleman 
2005) 1) ronnie coleman
2008) 1) Dexter Jackson
2011) 1) Phil Heath 

2) kevin Levrone 4 φορες ηρθε δευτερος και τωρα χρονολογιες και νικητες

1992) 1)  Dorian Yates
1995) 1) Dorian Yates
2000) 1) Ronnie Coleman
2002) 1) Ronnie Coleman

2 ερωτημα:  εδω ξερω το προφανες και ευκολο μονο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  

1) phil Heath εχει κερδισει 5 διαφορετικα ατομα:

1) το 2011 κερδισε τον Jay Cutler
2) το 2012 κερδισε τον Kai Greene
3) το 2015 κερδισε τον Dexter Jackson
4) το 2016 κερδισε τον Shawn Rhoden
5) το 2017 κερδισε τον Mamdouh Elssbiay

----------


## Fataoulas

> Ηρεμία βλέπω, θα πάρει και τα 5 Pre o βαγγαν;


Εγω εχω σχεδιο....
Μια μερα πριν ληξει ο διαγωνσμος, πανω  copy/paste την απαντηση του Vaggan και εχω μπει και γω στο παιχνιδι  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αρκει να εχει σωστή απάντηση  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

Λοιπον αν και καιρο εκτος μετα απο μια μικρη ερευνα εχουμε και λεμε :03. Clap: 

1)
1oς Jay Cutler 6 φορες στην 2η θέση2001, 2003,2004,2005 (4 φορες) Ronnie Coleman
2008 Dexter Jackson
2011 Phil Heath

2ος Kevin Levrone 4 φορες στην 2η θέση1992 & 1995 Dorian Yates2000 & 2002 Ronnie Coleman

...............


2)Lee Haney Και Phil Heath εχυον νικησει 5 διαφορετικους αθλητεςO Lee Haney το 1984 τον Μakawy, τον Beckles 1986-1987-1988, τον Gaspari 1989, τον Labrada το 1990 και τον Υates το 1991

Ο Phil Heath εχει κερδίσει το 2011 τον Jay Cutler,  το 2012-2013-2014 κερδισε τον Kai Greene,  το 2015 κερδισε τον Dexter Jackson,  το 2016 κερδισε τον Shawn Rhoden και το 2017 κερδισε τον Mamdouh Elssbiay


Δεν νομιζω να μου εχει ξεφυγει κατι αλλα αν ειναι θα το βρουνε οι υπολοιποι και αν κανουν τα στραβια ματια θα βρεθουμε στο atlas  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Απαντήσεις διαγωνισμού - Mr Olympia History*

*
1. Ποιοι είναι οι πρώτοι 2 runner-up σε κατάταξη με τις περισσότερες 2ες θέσεις σε Mr Οlympia ;; (Aντίπαλοι νικητές & χρονιές);*

1)
*6 φορες ο  Jay Cutler*  στην 2η θέση :
2001, 2003,2004,2005 ( Ronnie Coleman)
2008 (Dexter Jackson)
2011 (Phil Heath)


*4 φορες  ο Kevin Levrone* στην 2η θέση :
 1992 & 1995 (Dorian Yates) 
2000- 2002 (Ronnie Coleman)




*2. Ποιοι εστεμμένοι νίκησαν τους περισσότερους διεκδικητές (σε αριθμό προσώπων)*

2) *Lee Haney Και Phil Heath* εχουν νικησει 5 διαφορετικους αθλητες


O Lee Haney 


1) 1984 τον Mohamed Μakkawy
2) 1985 Albert Βeckles
2) 1986-1987-1988 Rich Gaspari 
2) 1989-1990 τον Lee Labrada
5)  1991 τον Dorian Υates 


Ο Phil Heath 


1) 2011 τον Jay Cutler
2) 2012-2013-2014  τον Kai Greene
3) 2015 τον Dexter Jackson
4) 2016 τον Shawn Rhoden
5) 2017 τον Mamdouh Elssbiay

----------


## Polyneikos

Μοναδικός νικητής με τις απόλυτα σωστές απαντήσεις, ο Vaggan :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## beefmeup

αντε, περιμενω κριτικη κ απο το συμπληρωμα..αν δεν σε πιασει καλα μην γραψεις, δεν πειραζει :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

> Αρκει να εχει σωστή απάντηση


και τα υπολοιπα 4 δεν θα τα παρει κανενας??  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  με βαση την πανω προταση και ο Rambo και εγω λογικα πρεπει να παρουμε απο ενα γιατι και οι 2 εχουμε σωστη απαντηση απλα ο vaggan την εγραψε πρωτος, αλλα ρε παιδια δεν γινεται να βαζετε να υπαρχουν 5 νικητες ενω υπαρχει μονο 1 σωστη απαντηση  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

μισή απάντηση = μισο κουτί, θα σας δώσουμε κάποιο ανοιγμένο :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

> Μοναδικός νικητής με τις απόλυτα σωστές απαντήσεις, ο Vaggan


ευχαριστω :01. Smile:  κριμα που δεν εκανε κοπυ και ο φαταουλας :01. Mr. Green:  




> αντε, περιμενω κριτικη κ απο το συμπληρωμα..αν δεν σε πιασει καλα μην γραψεις, δεν πειραζει


ναι θα κανω :01. Razz:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

> ευχαριστω κριμα που δεν εκανε κοπυ και ο φαταουλας


Ρε φίλε, ούτε ενα σκονάκι δεν θέλανε να κάνουν, τι να τους κάνω .
Εδω είχαν έτοιμες απαντήσεις απο τον απουσιολόγο vaggan :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

> Ρε φίλε, ούτε ενα σκονάκι δεν θέλανε να κάνουν, τι να τους κάνω .
> Εδω είχαν έτοιμες απαντήσεις απο τον απουσιολόγο vaggan


νταξει τωρα ο φιλος ραμπο απο κεκτημενη θα το κανε το αλλο το παλικαρι εδωσε μιση απαντηση ο φαταουλας ειχε σκεψη καλη αλλα.... :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η αποστολή έφυγε και έχει γίνει η παραλαβή απο τον νικητή του διαγωνισμού, απ΄οτι έμαθα με διαφορα extras ,περιμένουμε φωτό!

Ευχαριστούμε τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ για την προσφορά του :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Με μετρο Vagg το Pre ....μη σε πειραξει στα νευρα :01. Razz:

----------

